# Getting X working on a Dell Inspirion 7500

## beta64

Howdy, 

I'm trying to get X working on a Dell Inspirion 7500. 

The Video card is an ATI Rage Mobility P. Works fine with Mandrake 

and Redhat, but I never really looked at the config in those setups. 

I thought this card was supported for XFree86 4.2.0 but I didn't see 

it in the xf86config list. I've tried various combinations but none worked.

Now, I've found instructions for getting this laptop to work, but those 

instructions were for XFree86 3.3.x versions. Do I follow those 

instructions or are there newer instructions for X4?

Just for completeness, here is my config file and the log. Any help or

insight is much appreciated.  

Thanks,

Juan

config  (comments removed):

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:toggle,lv3:switch,ctrl:ctrl_ac,grp_led:caps,caps:internal"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    HorizSync   30-100

    VertRefresh 50-100

    

#    Modeline "1280x1024" 110.00 1280 1328 1512 1712 1024 1025 1028 1054 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Rage Mobility"

    VendorName "ATI"

    BoardName "Unknown"

    Driver      "ati"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Rage Mobility"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

log:

```

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

   If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

   newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

   reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 29 01:54:12 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Rage Mobility"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,lv3:switch,ctrl:ctrl_ac,grp_led:caps,caps:internal"

(**) XKB: options: "grp:toggle,lv3:switch,ctrl:ctrl_ac,grp_led:caps,caps:internal"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

```

----------

## TripKnot

Assuming you have AGPgart and DRI enabled for the Rage in your kernel, try this XF86Config file, its what I use for my Dell I4000.  Just make sure you set the resolution to the default res of your panel or X wont start or worse it will freeze(happened a few times when trying to use lower res and I got severe file corruption)

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Layout0"

   Screen      "Screen0"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse0"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "extmod"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "Keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"    "PS/2"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"   "IMPS/2

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Dell 1400X Laptop Display Panel"

   VendorName   "Samsung"

   ModelName   "LTN141P2"

   HorizSync     31.5-90.0

   VertRefresh   59.0-75.0

   DisplaySize   285 218

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

   VendorName   "ATI Technologies Inc."

   BoardName   "Rage Mobility M3"

   Driver      "ati"

   Option      "AGPMode" "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

   Monitor      "Dell 1400X Laptop Display Panel"

   DefaultDepth   16

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes   "1400x1050"

      #ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## jadenjahner

For my Dell Inspiron 4000, which uses an ATI Mobility M3, I use the r128 driver rather than the ati. You can always try the svga driver at lower resolutions to get X working, then try other drivers.

----------

## duff.50km

I have gentoo and X w/KDE 3 & Gnome 2 on inspiron 7500 with rage mobility  

I had a hell of a time before I found out about kernel options. You need to make sure that your kernel has fram buffer support and that agpart and dri(drm?) is on. Also do not include the drivers in the kernel make them modules (ask me how i know!) 

The secert is then in this line "vga=791" pass it as a boot param to the kernel, if you use grub add it to the kernel line in menu.lst as it appears in the quotes. It should be noted that I have the 1400x1050 lcd screen and prefer to runn at that resolution. If you have a different LCD then you will need a different vga number, try google "inspiron 7500 vga X" there are a lot of hits

When you boot you should have a linux penguin appear in the boot process and the console resoultion should be noticably smaller(higher).

To configure X I ran "X -configure" and worked fine, if when you test the config you see that the background hatch as wavy or mistextured you probably have the incorrect video driver loaded and may need to manually change the "Mach64" family server in the config using xf86config, I think the numbers are 30-33 but like I said "X -configure" worked fine for me.

A side note is that also build as module the ESS maestro 2 and 3 drivers in the kernel, I am not sure which works but from what i read it depends when your machine was built and I compiled both as modules and kde loaded first time with sound, so your mileage may vary. below are my kernel config (i run the xfs-sources, but the frame buffer, video & sound are all that is important) and xfconfig, if you get a problem where x runs but displays as only a strip on the side of the screen it is you vga= setting.

---kernel config

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_I8K=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=m

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_LARGE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_ARPD=y

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=y

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=y

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_PC110_PAD=m

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_QIFACE_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_XFS_DMAPI=y

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_FS_INFLATE=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_MFB is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_CFB2 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_CFB4 is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_AFB is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ILBM is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P2 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P4 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P8 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_MAC is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO=y

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_KDB=y

# CONFIG_KDB_MODULES is not set

# CONFIG_KDB_OFF is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

--- kernel config

---xf86 config

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "xie"

	Load  "pex5"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "speedo"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "PS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "accel"              	# [True]

        #Option     "crt_screen"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"             	# [<bool>]

        Option     "mmio_cache"         	# [True]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"    	# <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "ati"

	VendorName  "ATI"

	BoardName   "Mach64 LM"

	ChipSet     "ati"

	ChipId      0x4c4d

	ChipRev     0x64

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultColorDepth 16

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

---xf86 config

```

```

----------

## beta64

Thanks guys, that's a lot of great info that's pointing me in the right 

direction. I don't have X working yet, but I can see that there are a lot of 

kernel options I have enabled that are different. I did have AGPPart, and

DRI compiled (not as modules, they are now). BTW, duff.50km,  i'll bite,

why did you suggest that they be compiled as modules anyway? I didn't

have frame buffer support compiled in, but it's in now. I also noticed that 

I turned off VGA support (yea, that was smart! how am I supposed to run 

X -configure without VGA support! Haha, Ok that's on now). I'm getting 

the penguin on boot now, and i'm using the vga=794 (I have the 15.4" 

XGA LCD). For some reason I can't get the Mach64 module, atyfb to load 

with insmod, but the rage128 module does load, go figure. I have low 

latency compiled into the kernel right now, so I'm gonna go back to a 

stock kernel configuration and turn things on slowly and one at a time. 

BTW, I'm using the 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 kernel. The weird part is that X just 

kept getting a black screen, without really giving me any errors. I was 

just thinking there was a trick to get X working with my chipset, but now 

I'm starting to see how much kernel compilation effects X.  Thanks alot, 

again and I'll post about what worked and what didn't work for my system 

in case it can help others. 

Juan

----------

